# All on 1 stand..



## lionhead (Dec 2, 2008)

I live in a small apartment, had tanks where tanks should not have been. Built myself a stand, and finally put together.. The only thing I would different would be, raise the bottom shelf about 6 inches. I have been using there to grow out some plants from a overgrown 75 gallon.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

looking good 
any fish at all ?


----------



## lionhead (Dec 2, 2008)

There are fish in all of them, scavengers Mollys, an snails. Tank bottom right has a few African cichlids I traded for a few plants. Not really goin to stock them till I redo my 75 gallon, goin to use them as holding tanks.,


----------

